# women and lip fillers



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've noticed a sudden increase in this happening, is it a new trend?

women getting lips plumped up and they look absolutely stupid for it.. I've yet to see a good one?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

its fu**ing disgusting....we made a short film 3 weeks ago, and one scene our lead actress walked up a flight of stairs in a Library and looked around...She had this God awful pout...Had to edit the scene to get rid of it...horrible


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

barsnack said:


> its fu**ing disgusting....we made a short film 3 weeks ago, and one scene our lead actress walked up a flight of stairs in a Library and looked around...She had this God awful pout...Had to edit the scene to get rid of it...horrible


 I think its the thought of some sludgy stuff under a womans lip that makes it awful, a lot of them look really lumpy too


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

My mrs had it done, they don't look too bad wrapped round my shaft tbh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I had mine done today ....it flipping hurts!!! Even though it was numbed ...I only had the lip filled not the edge it's that which can make it look silly I think. @MissMartinez smallest amount 1ml isn't it?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I had mine done today ....it flipping hurts!!! Even though it was numbed ...I only had the lip filled not the edge it's that which can make it look silly I think. @MissMartinez smallest amount 1ml isn't it?


 Pics as wife might get done ???


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I really hope this is about fanny lips.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Pics as wife might get done ???


 ....I'm full of pin pricks right now it would scare her off


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

All the money in the world and she looks like this....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Yeah that what I got in. I had the edges done though too. The middle was fine it's the edge that actually hurts so lucky u didn't get it lol


 The needle to numb it is the worst ...did u have both lips done? I only had top it was out of proportion. Looks abit fat right now.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fake anything puts me off......... would not even entertain the thought. Fake tits are the worst IMO.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I really hope this is about fanny lips.


 No bonzo sorry to disappoint


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> Fake anything puts me off......... would not even entertain the thought. Fake tits are the worst IMO.


 yeah, the two scars.. shudder


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> ....I'm full of pin pricks right now it would scare her off


 DON'T WORRY I WON'T SHOW HER


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> I really hope this is about fanny lips.


 No dirty talk, I'm at work and have gym soon, Don't need hornyness in my life right now HAHAHA


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Fake anything puts me off......... would not even entertain the thought. Fake tits are the worst IMO.


 It's the same as anything there good and bad...iv seen a small b cup that were fake and they looked amazing and they jiggled about ...if it's a decent surgeon and women don't go silly wanting massive it can look ok


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mlc2010 said:


> yeah, the two scars.. shudder


 Some don't have scars they can go in through the armpit or the nipple in which case u can't see it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> DON'T WORRY I WON'T SHOW HER


 And.....u are wanting to see a load of pricks?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> And.....u are wanting to see a load of pricks?


 This is why i come on UKM lol HAHAHAHA


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> It's the same as anything there good and bad...iv seen a small b cup that were fake and they looked amazing and they jiggled about ...if it's a decent surgeon and women don't go silly wanting massive it can look ok


 They just don't feel right..........



mlc2010 said:


> yeah, the two scars.. shudder


 Yup.......


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> They just don't feel right..........
> 
> Yup.......


 But some real ones feel like crap....vinegar titties where half the boob falls through ya fingers there all,soft and horrid...u like that?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> But some real ones feel like crap....vinegar titties where half the boob falls through ya fingers there all,soft and horrid...u like that?


 The more they giggle and the bigger they are the more I like them, ass included. Here are some examples.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

arcticfox said:


> No dirty talk, I'm at work and have gym soon, Don't need hornyness in my life right now HAHAHA


 This should help you then...


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> This should help you then...
> 
> View attachment 132753


 And i came Thanks mate, Now no free floating test so a lose of gainz "MOTHER FVCKER"


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I shared it with both lips! I didn't find that part bad, just like dentist jab. The very outside edges is really uncomfortable when the filling is injected in.
> 
> Mine looked too big for me initially and I was worried. Settled down the next day though


 even though it shouldnt that sounds mildly erotic...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> The more they giggle and the bigger they are the more I like them, ass included. Here are some examples.


 Hmmm top prob not real ...u don't get a waist like that and breast that big no chance.....each to own I agree...but that ass...nah


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I shared it with both lips! I didn't find that part bad, just like dentist jab. The very outside edges is really uncomfortable when the filling is injected in.
> 
> Mine looked too big for me initially and I was worried. Settled down the next day though


 Oh maybe that's why u didn't see much I mean 1 ml isn't much at all for 2 lips.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm top prob not real ...u don't get a waist like that and breast that big no chance.....each to own I agree...but that ass...nah


 I have seen asses and boobs like that close up and in person. Little bit of love handle is good too so you have something to grab, only a little though, borderline difference between curvy and fat.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm top prob not real ...*u don't get a waist like that and breast that big no chance*.....each to own I agree...but that ass...nah


 I beg to differ, do a Google search, "huge natural tits small waist"

I now have to clear my cookies.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I beg to differ, do a Google search, "huge natural tits small waist"
> 
> I now have to clear my cookies.


 Google....come on now who knows what's been don't to those pics....iv held a lot of breast in my time is my only evidence


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Google....come on now who knows what's been don't to those pics....iv held a lot of breast in my time is my only evidence


 I could PM you a video of the girl in the GIF. lol

Might put your mind at ease.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Google....come on now who knows what's been don't to those pics....iv held a lot of breast in my time is my only evidence


 just because you can only pull fat birds....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> He did warn me I'd be underwhelmed, I just didn't want it obvious I'd done anything


 Lol..ohhh he warned me I'd be underwhelmed ' ........

the only problem I have now is an aesthetic nurse has asked me if I'd do some training with her in exchange for Botox and fillers.....I can see myself inventing fat loss herbal superfood butt blasting loose 3 stone in a week type chat just to keep filling ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I could PM you a video of the girl in the GIF. lol
> 
> Might put your mind at ease.


 Erm...no!

U know how I'm a little older and have no clue about technology...but I managed Instagram although don't use it don't get it don't like it...but scroll through now and then....scrolled through yesterday and I have BIG.TIT ME wants to follow u...what the hell.....no idea how that's happened looked like porn...so no please I can't cope with ur pm gif causing me grief!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> just because you can only pull fat birds....


 Lol...I hate u


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Erm...no!
> 
> U know how I'm a little older and have no clue about technology...but I managed Instagram although don't use it don't get it don't like it...but scroll through now and then....scrolled through yesterday and I have BIG.TIT ME wants to follow u...what the hell.....no idea how that's happened looked like porn...so no please I can't cope with ur pm gif causing me grief!!


 You questioned it. I did not mean cause you grief though.

Would you like some warm milk and a cookie?

Edit: Probably was porn BTW.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> You questioned it. I did not mean cause you grief though.
> 
> Would you like some warm milk and a cookie?
> 
> Edit: Probably was porn BTW.....


 No to the cookie...moment on the lips and all that


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No to the cookie...moment on the lips and all that


 I'll warm the milk up then.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I'll warm the milk up then.


 No lactose I'm intolerant


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No lactose I'm intolerant


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm intolerant


 fixed


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I just didn't want it obvious I'd done anything


 What was the point in having it done then?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What was the point in having it done then?


 Selfie pouts.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> fixed


 That's not fair....I tolerate u


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What was the point in having it done then?


 The experience


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> It can be subtle as in noticeable enough for you to give a little lift but not that others would notice.
> 
> First time I tried it. it's like a cycle, u test the waters first with small dose to see how to guage how much you might need for the desired look. If i went in full hog then I could have gotten too much and been able to do nothing about it.
> 
> I know now if I got it done again I'd do 2mls and see how that looked. You can keep adding but it's not as easy to remove.


 But then you'd have 3ml given there's already 1ml in there and therefore would the effect be triple?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> That's not fair....I tolerate u


 You got me there.....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> The filler degrades over time, it's not permanent


 it just runs down and settles under your chin


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> It can be subtle as in noticeable enough for you to give a little lift but not that others would notice.
> 
> First time I tried it. it's like a cycle, u test the waters first with small dose to see how to guage how much you might need for the desired look. If i went in full hog then I could have gotten too much and been able to do nothing about it.
> 
> I know now if I got it done again I'd do 2mls and see how that looked. You can keep adding but it's not as easy to remove.


 All depends on ur lips...my bottom one is ok so I don't have any in that but iv had 1ml and a bit in top one and it dosnt look massive..she did say I have a 'wide' mouth ( she really did whilst injecting ) rude wench.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> it just runs down and settles under your chin
> 
> View attachment 132762


 I didn't see that picture when I liked your post.  :lol:

You're such a bad man.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> All depends on ur lips...my bottom one is ok so I don't have any in that but iv had 1ml and a bit in top one and it dosnt look massive..she did say I have a 'wide' mouth ( she really did whilst injecting ) rude wench.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> It looked well on you


 someones bound to ask if you met her at some point.


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

If they're not obvious and they're done to make the person feel better about themselves then ye, crack on.

But anything that is obvious I will just consider them an attention seeking whore.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tommy_Traps said:


> If they're not obvious and they're done to make the person feel better about themselves then ye, crack on.
> 
> *But anything that is obvious I will just consider them an attention seeking whore. *


 I imagine there are a lot of women devastated by your revelation.

how will they ever cope.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> The filler degrades over time, it's not permanent


 I thought it was permanent as some women have proper messed themselves up with it and they're stuck looking like...well an idiot. :mellow:

maybe newer stuff is temporary?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

looks awful... seen so many that look lumpy and puffy and don't suit the woman's face...

.. I mean if sister got skinny no lips and all of a sudden big balloons it is gonna look weird haha really really don't like it...

..don't get why women would do it to themselves... same as those big white mouthfuls of horsey teeth veneers

... or fake boobs on women so thin you can seen the lines of the implants where they look like mahousive balls on a wee broomstick

really so over all this fake stuff lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Not everyone gets in your face alterations though. Some just enhance what they got like women who wear make up. You wouldn't know I got them
> 
> View attachment 132770


 bottom lip and top don't match?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But then you'd have 3ml given there's already 1ml in there and therefore would the effect be triple?


 No and this is an issue.....the more u exercise the quicker u loose it!!! See the choices us women are limited to get good lips and get fat or train hard and watch ur lips disappear....the struggle I tell ya.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Mines 5 mths old they only last 6ish so that's why I did them to balance out more


 how come you just plumped the bottom one? will you get both done next time?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Not everyone gets in your face alterations though. Some just enhance what they got like women who wear make up. You wouldn't know I got them
> 
> View attachment 132770


 U have nice shape lips u prob would have been ok with 1ml just in top to even...but ur right can't tell at all


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> bottom lip and top don't match?


 Lol. you would look daft with identical top and bottom lips


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> bottom lip and top don't match?


 Mine don't match either and that's naturally ...my top is less than bottom.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Mine don't match either and that's naturally ...my top is less than bottom.


 well sure you can't have everything!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> well sure you can't have everything!


 pics of your lips for balance?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

banzi said:


> pics of your lips for balance?


 #whitelipknight


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> #whitelipknight


 I'm just trying to instigate a cat fight.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Mine don't match either and that's naturally ...my top is less than bottom.


 you still talking about lips?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> well sure you can't have everything!


 Lol hell no or I'd have a bigger bum


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Without makeup!


 soz you'd crap yourself wiv jelosy lol all women do... to be honest its probably the only part of my body wud make u feel that way lmao #i'vegotthisone


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> Lol. you would look daft with identical top and bottom lips


 I agree, bottom lip needs to be slightly more plump..... Angelina Jolie is a prime example.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> you still talking about lips?


 Yes but I feel the urge now were on the subject of change moving to breast :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> soz you'd crap yourself wiv jelosy lol all women do... to be honest its probably the only part of my body wud make u feel that way lmao #i'vegotthisone


 Right that's enough....get ya lips out now!!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yes but I feel the urge now were on the subject of change moving to breast :lol:


 I like how its going, spend time on the lips, then subtly move down to the breast.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I like how its going, spend time on the lips, then subtly move down to the breast.


 No it's not about u..we took over this thread


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No it's not about u..we took over this thread


 Im going to sit back and watch it unfold.

I may throw some jelly on you all at some point.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Im going to sit back and watch it unfold.
> 
> I may throw some jelly on you all at some point.....


 Well if miss lovelady don't give us pictures..I might offer her out for a mud bath fight...no....beans beans!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Loveleelady for some reason I thought u were a beautician or something along those lines so I found it unusual Ud comment on fakeness is all.* U are aware over half this forum is on performance enhancing drugs also right? *


 seriously?? omg I'm shocked, thank you for informing me of this


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> soz you'd crap yourself wiv jelosy lol all women do... to be honest its probably the only part of my body wud make u feel that way lmao #i'vegotthisone


 Have you just turned into Vicky Pollard?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Loveleelady said:


> soz you'd crap yourself wiv jelosy lol all women do... to be honest its probably the only part of my body wud make u feel that way lmao #i'vegotthisone


 Pics of lips!

then the ones on ur face..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bitches be running away........


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

mlc2010 said:


> I've noticed a sudden increase in this happening, is it a new trend?
> 
> women getting lips plumped up and they look absolutely stupid for it.. I've yet to see a good one?


 Yes. Still work in clubs, see 18yos with it, they don't look human.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> The more they giggle and the bigger they are the more I like them, ass included. Here are some examples.


 You'd like my missus then, tits are the same size as that chick on the left.

Ass is the same size as the chick on the right but waist isn't quite as small.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Smitch said:


> You'd like my missus then, tits are the same size as that chick on the left.
> 
> Ass is the same size as the chick on the right but waist isn't quite as small.


 Something to grab on the sides in a benefit IMO. I envy you.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Loveleelady for some reason I thought u were a beautician or something along those lines so I found it unusual Ud comment on fakeness is all. U are aware over half this forum is on performance enhancing drugs also right?


 I think that it's an unfair comparison, it's more like using synthol whilst barely training.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I think that it's an unfair comparison, it's more like using synthol whilst barely training.


 can you do exercises to thicken the lips?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> can you do exercises to thicken the lips?


 Kissing, obviously the biting ones.


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

banzi said:


> I imagine there are a lot of women devastated by your revelation.
> 
> how will they ever cope.


 Haha I very much doubt anyone would care too much about someone's opinion on a forum; except you maybe, it seems to be your world.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> can you do exercises to thicken the lips?


 Who knows, I honestly don't do the whole facial aesthetics thing, it is what it is. :mellow:



MissMartinez said:


> What about fake eyelashes, hair extensions, fake tan?
> 
> You'd feel differently if u pulled a woman who was done up to the 9s then woke up to someone who looked completely different...
> 
> Im not saying Lovleelady does that. She looks like she's good looking without much slap but I thought if I was correct in her profession that it was a bit rich her comments seen as her industry is based on altering people's natural appearance.


 Maybe it's just me but seeing the mess I've seen people left with one really should question whether the risks are worth it, I'd also be wondering what mental state these people are in to feel the way they do about their appearance.

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure we've all seen women in make up and yes they do look better for the most part but if they agonise over it constantly then it becomes unattractive.


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

MissMartinez said:


> Are u a natty?


 I may have injected some melanotan a few years ago :whistling:

But apart from that, yup :thumb

*Actually I lied, I took prohormones before I knew what they were. :crazy: Guilty.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tommy_Traps said:


> *Haha I very much doubt anyone would care too much about someone's opinion on a forum*; except you maybe, it seems to be your world.


 that was my point numbnuts.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> What about fake eyelashes, hair extensions, fake tan?
> 
> *You'd feel differently if u pulled a woman who was done up to the 9s then woke up to someone who looked completely different... *
> 
> Im not saying Lovleelady does that. She looks like she's good looking without much slap but I thought if I was correct in her profession that it was a bit rich her comments seen as her industry is based on altering people's natural appearance.


 that happens with alcohol, not just make up.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> That's not the point I was making. I was trying to show the hypocrisy. Gone over some people's heads though it seems!


 I suppose you could compare it to tattoo'd on make up which once again if it ain't quite right you've gotta live with it at least til it's sorted out.

Normal make up on the other hand can be scrubbed off and start again.

If I was with someone who decided on having these cosmetic procedure(s) I really would question whether I wanted to remain. people should be comfortable within themselves and it is far more attractive trait to me personally.


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

banzi said:


> that was my point numbnuts.


 Then why take it so seriously docile dick.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I suppose you could compare it to tattoo'd on make up which once again if it ain't quite right you've gotta live with it at least til it's sorted out.
> 
> Normal make up on the other hand can be scrubbed off and start again.
> 
> *If I was with someone who decided on having these cosmetic procedure(s) I really would question whether I wanted to remain. people should be comfortable within themselves and it is far more attractive trait to me personally. *


 that's a bit odd bearing in mind your entire appearance is based on you lifting weights.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tommy_Traps said:


> Then why take it so seriously docile dick.


 lol, it wasn't taken seriously, jeez you are a bit slow today mate.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> that's a bit odd bearing in mind your entire appearance is based on you lifting weights.


 I lift for strength, I enjoy the actual lifting, I'm not too concerned with looking great although at the same time I do have limits on how fat or skinny I go. If someone said they could make me look great but no lifting I don't think I'd take them up on their offer as its what I enjoy but then I don't think I'd accept an offer to be insane strong yet look a fat mess.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Who knows, I honestly don't do the whole facial aesthetics thing, it is what it is. :mellow:
> 
> Maybe it's just me but seeing the mess I've seen people left with one really should question whether the risks are worth it, I'd also be wondering what mental state these people are in to feel the way they do about their appearance.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm sure we've all seen women in make up and yes they do look better for the most part but if they agonise over it constantly then it becomes unattractive.


 There's no more risk with fillers as there is any other product u might put in the body it isn't permanent like Botox so to,say what mental state ..lol ....I look in the mirror I see the too lip is smaller than bottom they don't look proportional I sort it....surely the same can be said of training u gain weight u don't like it u change it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Fillers and Botox only last 6 months. It's not permanent


 I thought Botox was ??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Just like gear then  ain't that right @banzi


 I wouldn't agree with that comparison.


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

MissMartinez said:


> How dare you have accelerated or increased your tanning ability unnaturally


 I'm Welsh, we don't get much sun. I think it was designed for people that it constantly rains on like us :mellow:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Just like gear then  ain't that right @banzi


 correct mate....

Its all temporary.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I lift for strength, I enjoy the actual lifting, I'm not too concerned with looking great although at the same time I do have limits on how fat or skinny I go. If someone said they could make me look great but no lifting I don't think I'd take them up on their offer as its what I enjoy but then I don't think I'd accept an offer to be insane strong yet look a fat mess.


 its all ego , even which shoes you wear and which shirt you put on in the morning.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Nope  just lasts 6-9 mths then uve to get it again if you want those lines to go lol


 Oh...coz I was thinking Botox is the one that stops the muscle moving isn't it....for god sake I'm not gonna keep paying I need a sugar daddy for this can't be doing....bonzoooooooooo.....come here show me ya wallet.


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

MissMartinez said:


> Nope  just lasts 6-9 mths *then uve to get it again if you want those lines to go lol*


 Sounds like a certain addictive drug :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> its all ego , even which shoes you wear and which shirt you put on in the morning.


 The shoes I wear are dependant on what I'm doing. I never think to myself ooh, do these look nice? No, it's more, do I look a muppet? If it's not too severe I crack on with whatever I was going to do.

Running trainers are a bit different as I suffer shin splints in some and I don't have Nikes as my feet look stupid in them for some reason they look like clown footwear. Any other brand is fine as long as they do what I need.

As for shirts, I mostly wear work stuff but at the weekend whatever is comfortable.

Some people assume I'm vain but I'm really not, I've even had women ask if I wear eye make up, as if I'd do some sh1t like that!! Haha.

Would I have cosmetic procedures? Maybe if I was disfigured or for practical reasons but otherwise not.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The shoes I wear are dependant on what I'm doing. I never think to myself ooh, do these look nice? No, it's more, do I look a muppet? If it's not too severe I crack on with whatever I was going to do.
> 
> Running trainers are a bit different as I suffer shin splints in some and I don't have Nikes as my feet look stupid in them for some reason they look like clown footwear. Any other brand is fine as long as they do what I need.
> 
> ...


 If you lived alone on a desert island you would act differently regarding your appearance as you do in society, that's because we do things for the approval of others.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> If you lived alone on a desert island you would act differently regarding your appearance as you do in society, that's because we do things for the approval of others.


 I'd probably go naked which I don't think would go down too well in UK.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh...coz I was thinking Botox is the one that stops the muscle moving isn't it....for god sake I'm not gonna keep paying I need a sugar daddy for this can't be doing....bonzoooooooooo.....come here show me ya wallet.


 my Mrs does the botox thing, I have told her she will have to keep it up because she is aging behind the botox and sooner or later she is going to age 10 years in 6 months if she stops.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Would you have surgery if you were offered and had Moobs that didn't go even after losing fat?


 How severe? It coukd restrict my cardio.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Have you taken gear ?


 Have u had Botox or fillers?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> my Mrs does the botox thing, I have told her she will have to keep it up because she is aging behind the botox and sooner or later she is going to age 10 years in 6 months if she stops.


 Lol...ur just mean!


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

MissMartinez said:


> View attachment 132784
> 
> 
> View attachment 132785


 Wow.

Is that top one a man or a woman?

And the second one, is that a deformed face?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> View attachment 132784
> 
> 
> View attachment 132785


 Is the bottom picture the 'after'? It does look a bit severe do you agree?



Skye666 said:


> Lol...ur just mean!


 Truthful though is our Banzi.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Tommy_Traps said:


> Then why take it so seriously docile dick.


 He doesn't, you're being played mate.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> its all ego , even which shoes you wear and which shirt you put on in the morning.


 So is it egotistical when I walk barefoot to the local in my trackies and t-shirt to buy my milk in the morning?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> So is it egotistical when I walk barefoot to the local in my trackies and t-shirt to buy my milk in the morning?


 yes, you think other people think you are cool and edgy.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> yes, you think other people think you are cool and edgy.


 I honestly think you underestimate how lazy I am, good try though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I honestly think you underestimate how lazy I am, good try though.


 and you take pride in telling others how lazy you are.

its that ego again.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> and you take pride in telling others how lazy you are.
> 
> its that ego again.


 The ego comes into play in proving you wrong, it was the reason to mention it, not to gloat about walking barefoot.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I suppose you could compare it to tattoo'd on make up which once again if it ain't quite right you've gotta live with it at least til it's sorted out.
> 
> Normal make up on the other hand can be scrubbed off and start again.
> 
> If I was with someone who decided on having these cosmetic procedure(s) I really would question whether I wanted to remain. people should be comfortable within themselves and it is far more attractive trait to me personally.


 totally agree... its lovely when someone happy and content with themselves very attractive


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> totally agree... its lovely when someone happy and content with themselves very attractive


 Have you always been happy and content with yourself?

have you had any work done?


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Any pics of them enhanced lips?


----------

